# Cheap Rack?



## Steven F (Nov 13, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can grab a cheap rack (8U - 12U), to house my home lab? I don't feel like spending $200+ on a 12U frame, especially when I can get a 42U rack for $100! Used or new, it doesn't matter.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 13, 2014)

How about a LackRack?


----------



## clarity (Nov 13, 2014)

Have you checked Craigslist in your area? Sometimes you can find used ones on there really cheap. I got a 42U locking cabinet on there for $40. It was in great shape!


----------



## Steven F (Nov 13, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> How about a LackRack?


That is so ghetto, haha. I would prefer something a bit more purposed, though.


----------



## Steven F (Nov 13, 2014)

clarity said:


> Have you checked Craigslist in your area? Sometimes you can find used ones on there really cheap. I got a 42U locking cabinet on there for $40. It was in great shape!


Which section should I look in?


----------



## clarity (Nov 13, 2014)

Steven F said:


> Which section should I look in?


I looked in the computers section. I believed that I searched for "Server Rack". You can try variations of 42U Rack or whatever size that you are looking for. The people that are selling it will call it what you are used to.


----------



## Steven F (Nov 13, 2014)

clarity said:


> I looked in the computers section. I believed that I searched for "Server Rack". You can try variations of 42U Rack or whatever size that you are looking for. The people that are selling it will call it what you are used to.


Everything is 42U, which is not what I'd like. I'm looking for something small 12U or less. I found one possibility on eBay for $99, which is fine (it's 8U, 12U, or 22U which means I can expand). I just thought it's a bit crazy to spend $200 on an 8U frame today and another $250 on a 12U or 15U one in six months, if I need more space.


----------



## serverian (Nov 13, 2014)

Cheap racks are usually the saggy ones.


----------



## drmike (Nov 13, 2014)

can always buy angle steel with standard holes predrilled.  4 pieces of it for corners and a few small sections to cross brace things.

there are telco rail racks too that are sort of similar.  they are 2 or 4 post setup.  they look weak but aren't.  

been using both approaches for decades.  cause years ago racks cost real cash and I have about no interest lugging racks that are hundreds of pounds empty.


----------



## drmike (Nov 13, 2014)

angle steel:



Telco rack:


----------



## TurnkeyInternet (Nov 13, 2014)

definately second the notion of checking ebay and craigslist - I know we were unloading old racks before moving to our new datacenter and still couldn't get rid of them all.  $1200 enclosing racks for $50 on craigslist/ebay isn't completely crazy - they are so specific in dimension/type that once a datacenter changes design they can't unload the old ones and they eventually filter out to the for-sale lists.


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 13, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> How about a LackRack?



*WANT!*


----------



## drmike (Nov 14, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> *WANT!*


See the Ikea Lack hack is meh.

I had some of those side tables a decade ago and they are glue/particle board shitola.  Not durable at all. Never used them as a rack thing, couldn't imagine doing so.

You'd do better buying some proper wood if you like the concept.


----------



## TekStorm - Walter (Nov 24, 2014)

I hit ikea all the time, there shit is cheap and good, still have things i bought years ago, plus if you want buy it cheap and mod it for your purpose and you are not spending alot.


----------

